# Ethical Addictions 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻



## javmc (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi,

Just wanted to share my recent experience with @Ethical Addictions Coffee Roasters.

I purchased 2x Airscape Kilo containers (one white, one grey) last weekend and they've arrived today after being dispatched yesterday. Extremely prompt delivery.

Excellent service from them. The one point I would suggest they could improve on is packaging: a bit of bubble wrap around the containers wouldn't go amiss, considering how ruthless the couriers are when handling parcels.

I'll definitely recommend buying from them and I'll be a repeat customer, that's for sure.


----------

